# Estate Agent Abu Dhabi



## eijo (Jan 9, 2012)

Can anyone offer up a recommendation for a good real estate in Dhabi experience Abu Dhabi. if there is such a thing?


----------



## brysurfing (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you asking about someone on Dubai or Abu Dhabi?


----------



## eijo (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.. it was Abu Dhabi, but we do now appear to have met a wonderful company yesterday.


----------



## brysurfing (Dec 12, 2011)

Great! Best of luck. If you need any additional help, I used a woman named Rebecca Wright. She was very helpful, patient and not pushy. Just message me for her contact info, should you want it.


----------



## eijo (Jan 9, 2012)

brysurfing said:


> Great! Best of luck. If you need any additional help, I used a woman named Rebecca Wright. She was very helpful, patient and not pushy. Just message me for her contact info, should you want it.


Many thanks... will do


----------



## eijo (Jan 9, 2012)

brysurfing said:


> Great! Best of luck. If you need any additional help, I used a woman named Rebecca Wright. She was very helpful, patient and not pushy. Just message me for her contact info, should you want it.


Hey thanks for this I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## brysurfing (Dec 12, 2011)

eijo said:


> Hey thanks for this I'll bear it in mind.


Ha, sorry. Not sure how that got double posted


----------

